# Audrey Bradshaw



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

How Is She Related To Terry Bradshaw?shes Czonkas Partner Whatever That Means?????/


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

she's no relation.
they've been living together for several years.i believe they worked together in the tv business before that,and eventually hooked up.
they also have a farm here in ohio where they spend some of their time.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i saw a story on the net yesyerday where czonka and 5 others were rescued by a cg helicopter in alaska.they were returning by boat from a hunting trip on an island and the weather went bad on them.by the way the story went it sounded like they were very lucky that they made it out okay.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the story. Sounds like they were real lucky.
http://www.adn.com/news/alaska/story/6956452p-6856256c.html

Helicopter rescues 6 from boat on Bering Sea 
Bering Sea: Former NFL star, film crew spent night battling storm waves. 

By MEGAN HOLLAND
Anchorage Daily News 

Published: September 11, 2005 
Last Modified: September 11, 2005 at 08:03 AM 

Pro football Hall of Famer Larry Csonka was among six people plucked from a rolling and pitching boat on the Bering Sea in a dramatic helicopter rescue by the Coast Guard on Thursday. 
Csonka and the film crew accompanying him had spent a cold, violent night in the 28-foot vessel fighting seasickness and fear and clinging to one another, the former football star and his companions said.
Csonka had been hunting for reindeer on remote Umnak Island off the Aleutian Islands while filming an episode for his television show for the Outdoor Life Network.
None of the six people on the boat were injured. The boat, the Augusta D, based out of Nikolski, was abandoned to the sea, the Coast Guard said Saturday.
Csonka, his partner, Audrey Bradshaw, film crew members John Dietrich and Rich Larson, and Thomas McCay, the guide for the hunt, were taping the event for the show "North to Alaska." Also on board the distressed boat was captain Dwight Johnson.
Once a star fullback for the Miami Dolphins, Csonka, 58, was known for his toughness on the field in the late 1960s and 1970s. In 1987 he was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame. He now runs Zonk! Productions and for almost a decade has filmed around two dozen episodes a year for his outdoor sports TV show. Several years ago, he and Bradshaw bought a home in Anchorage.
In a telephone interview Saturday from a hotel in Unalaska, he said, "We might very well have died if we stayed out there. It was tense."
The group had been hunting on the isolated island about 100 miles west of Unalaska. After a rigorous day hike and hunt that took longer than expected, they boarded the boat and were on their way back to Nikolski when conditions on the water took a severe and unexpected turn as evening fell. Seas swelled and gale force winds began to blow with pounding rain. 
The Aleut village of Nikolski, population 36, was about five miles away. Local resident Scott Kerr heard the captain's call for help on the radio around 8 p.m. There were no nearby boats to come to their aid, and the Coast Guard was far away, he said.
Kerr drove his truck out to a point facing the sea and turned on the high beams of his headlights in an effort to guide the boat to land in the darkness. Other villagers did the same, bringing out spotlights and their four-wheelers.
But the Augusta D, unable to fight the seas, drifted away from the village, according to Csonka and members of his film crew.
Csonka said they rode out the big waves and donned their survival suits once they realized they couldn't navigate their way out of the storm. He said the fear was the little boat would succumb to the seas, there could be a rogue wave or the boat could hit rock.
In the hurling seas, the boat would eventually stray 15 miles from the village, the Coast Guard said.
After hours of worsening conditions, the Coast Guard was called to help shortly after midnight on Wednesday, Lt. Mara Miller said. Flying a helicopter from Kodiak, 600 miles away, would take the Coast Guard more than 10 hours to get to the distressed vessel.
The Coast Guard said there were 40-knot winds and 9-foot seas. Kerr said the seas were closer to 20 feet.
Overcome by seasickness and fear, Csonka and the others waited it out, he said. "It was a cold, dark, lonely night on the Bering Sea," Csonka said. 
Kerr spoke with the vessel every 15 minutes throughout the long night to get their coordinates for the eventual rescue operation. Kerr's wife, Agrafina, lit a Russian Orthodox candle and prayed for the boat's protection.
"It was moment to moment," Csonka said. "It was 10 or 12 hours of moment to moment with sea sickness and not being able to drink water because it was so rough, and hanging on to each other."
The Bering Sea has a notorious reputation for stealing lives, especially of fishermen, in its waters that can turn tumultuous very quickly. 
"It was depressing. We were all afraid," cameraman Dietrich said. Bradshaw said, though, "We kept having faith we were going to prevail." 
A Coast Guard HH-60 Jayhawk helicopter arrived around 10:45 a.m. Thursday. Hovering over the battered boat, Coast Guardsmen hoisted the survivors up one by one in a basket, and the boat was abandoned. Left on the Augusta D were cameras, filming equipment, hunting gear and their personal items, Csonka said.
On the Jayhawk, a Coast Guardsman had a football ready for Csonka. "I signed it and told him I was pretty grateful he picked my butt out of the Bering Sea," Csonka said.
The Coast Guard said no one required medical attention. Csonka said everyone, sore, dehydrated and tired, was recovering Saturday.
Daily News reporter Megan Holland can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that had to be a hairy ride.glad they came out of it ok.the bering sea ain't no place to be with winter around the corner.
i hadn't heard about them having a place in alaska,but it stands to reason,as much time as they spend there and love it.wonder if they still have their ohio and florida places.of the 3,i think i'd take alaska myself


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow,thats Scary Just To Read It..im Very Lucky In 25 Yrs I Never Got Stranded In Big Waves On Erie..


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

I know these guys are experienced but a 28 ft boat on the Berring Sea? Boats three times that size have gone down in that water.


----------

